# Has anyone tried colon hydrotherapy before colonoscopy as a bowel prep?



## Noelk

I am scheduled for a colonoscopy and would like to have someone do a colon cleanse(colon hydrotherapy) but want to make sure it will clean me out enough for the procedure. Can anyone give me more info on this idea. Thanks


----------



## BokChoyBob

No - but I'm thinking about doing a combo of hydrotherapy and 1/2 the liquid prep for next time. I have to have a scope every five years. I think you would have to still do at least a good portion of the traditional liquid prep if you are having a colonic. The MoviPrep cleaned me out more completely than colon hydrotherapy ever has. If you go this route, run it by your doctor and be sure to go on a liquid diet for at least 24 hours before colon hydrotherapy. The reason I would want to do at least part of a swallowed liquid prep is that it seems to flush your entire sytem. If you just do a colonic, you could still have food from your stomach and small intestines entering your colon after the hydrotherapy. I am not a doctor and have no medical training whatsoever, but it seems to make sense that you would want your whole system free of food, so that nothing enters your large intestine after it has been cleaned. However, it does seem like a colonic might save you from having to drink as much of that yucky stuff as you normally would. This is definitely a question to ask your GI doc. I would be interested to hear his or her thoughts on the topic.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I'm not sure if a colon hydrotherapy session is really able to get the entire colon clean enough. You really want to do things right and not have them have to abort the proceedure because there is too much stool left in parts that they can't see.K.


----------

